# Serious mixed messages.



## Lalakjw (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and having some issues with the application process. Wondering if anyone here has experienced anything similar.

Here's what is going on.

I applied shortly after my husband was approved (about 1 week). We will be using the same car, both names are on the insurance, so I know it isn't the car (2011 Chevy Impala).

I had my mentor session 2 days after I submitted all of my documentation and it seemed to go well (Monday). He took my pic, gave me tips and advice and told me to expect a bunch of emails soon. 4 hours later I noticed the gift icon on the app was replaced with the steering wheel. I tapped on it and it said my application is 100% and I have just a few steps before I hit the road! I tap "resume application" which redirects me to a page telling me that they are not going to move forward with my application.

I sent emails, tweeted them and posted to their FB page in hopes of a reason (background and DMV are spotless) but to no avail. They did comment on my FB post asking for my email but nothing else (I replied with my email as requested).

Fast forward a couple days, still no response, and I get a Lyft 101 email. Watch the video, pass the quiz. Another day of silence follows. Then today (Thursday) I get another Lyft 101 email stating that "everything with your application looks perfect" and that the final step is the background check. I watch another video and pass another quiz.

Anyone go through this? Did you end up becoming a driver or were you rejected?


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I did the videos while waiting for the background check. Once that was done i submitted a pic and I was ready to drive. I never had the mentor, perhaps you are on the right track and once the background check comes through you will be ready to go.
Good luck.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Be patient, your application is finished, they now have to finish on their end - the background check is grinding its way through and you'll be cleared for takeoff soon.

Do they have your bank info?

Perhaps they're confused on the car... I know I have two cars listed with Uber, but I'm only allowed to have one car to use for Lyft - that might be slowing things down.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DieselkW said:


> Be patient, your application is finished, they now have to finish on their end - the background check is grinding its way through and you'll be cleared for takeoff soon.
> 
> Do they have your bank info?
> 
> Perhaps they're confused on the car... I know I have two cars listed with Uber, but I'm only allowed to have one car to use for Lyft - that might be slowing things down.


POST # 3/DieselkW:..............+1


----------



## Lalakjw (Oct 2, 2015)

Skinny1 said:


> I did the videos while waiting for the background check. Once that was done i submitted a pic and I was ready to drive. I never had the mentor, perhaps you are on the right track and once the background check comes through you will be ready to go.
> Good luck.


I hope so! My husband was driving the day after his mentor session. How many videos did you watch?


----------



## Lalakjw (Oct 2, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Be patient, your application is finished, they now have to finish on their end - the background check is grinding its way through and you'll be cleared for takeoff soon.
> 
> Do they have your bank info?
> 
> Perhaps they're confused on the car... I know I have two cars listed with Uber, but I'm only allowed to have one car to use for Lyft - that might be slowing things down.


Thanks! That message saying they have decided not to move forward with my application is just throwing me off (that and the lack of communication) but I'm gonna stay hopeful since I'm being sent the "training" videos.

I haven't been able to login to my dashboard to so I have not uploaded my bank information yet. I get the error message that my email isn't in their system (despite receiving multiple emails to said email address).

I was worried two drivers sharing one car might throw the off too, really hope that's not it. I even mentioned it to my mentor (that my husband is already using the car, not that I was worried about it).

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Can I just add, don't put all your eggs in this basket. Its not an easy way to make $. If its just something extra then great but as a job id be cautious.


----------



## Lalakjw (Oct 2, 2015)

Skinny1 said:


> Can I just add, don't put all your eggs in this basket. Its not an easy way to make $. If its just something extra then great but as a job id be cautious.


Thanks. Extra cash is exactly what it is. I have a pretty good part time job in the manufacturing/aerospace industry. ☺


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Best would be to give them like 2-3 weeks for the background check, then send them a couple emails to find whats up. Besides, you should sign up for uber too just to hedge your bets. Your loyalty should be to your bank account, things change so fast with both apps that you are better off activated for both just in case.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Multiple drivers can share the same car provided they are both mentioned on the insurance


----------



## Lalakjw (Oct 2, 2015)

Just waiting for my background to clear with Uber as well


----------



## Lalakjw (Oct 2, 2015)

Luberon said:


> Multiple drivers can share the same car provided they are both mentioned on the insurance


We are both listed. I got an email confirming mummy insurance was accepted too.

Still getting the "not moving forward with your application" message when inter to open driver mode via the app.

Gonna try to just wait it out as patiently as I can.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

It doesn't hurt to contact support... you may not hear back for a week or more (or ever...). But if you don't ask, they may never tell you anything.


----------



## Lalakjw (Oct 2, 2015)

andaas said:


> It doesn't hurt to contact support... you may not hear back for a week or more (or ever...). But if you don't ask, they may never tell you anything.


Yeah. I've sent several emails, tried FB and Twitter. All I've gotten in response is the attached email survey this morning (Friday)


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I sent about 6-8 total requests, only got responses on 2 of them. I always started a new request when I hadn't heard back. Good luck!


----------



## Lalakjw (Oct 2, 2015)

andaas said:


> I sent about 6-8 total requests, only got responses on 2 of them. I always started a new request when I hadn't heard back. Good luck!


Were you eventually accepted as a driver?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Yes. I'm approved on both Uber and Lyft. Lyft just required a lot more follow-up from me.


----------



## Lalakjw (Oct 2, 2015)

Update Friday 10/2/15

Just received another Lyft 101 video. Do any of you know how many of these training videos there are? Here is what my dashboard currently looks like (which i can only access by following the quiz link in the email they send):








And here is the most recent email:


----------



## Lalakjw (Oct 2, 2015)

Update 10/5/15:

I received another update via comment from Lyft on their FB page (this has been the only way I've received any contact from an actual person). They said the mentor noted my car was too dirty, having stained floors and seats. This car is in use 5 days a week as a Lyft car already, and we now use it for Uber as well. We have the interior shampooed monthly. It's due in another week and a half, I know it isn't showroom perfect, but I'm surprised it was bad enough to fail me. I vacuum it out daily before rides and handle touch-ups to the upholstery with my shampooer between details. These pictures were taken on 10/5/15 at 10:15am. Am I blind or is my car filthy?


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Lalakjw said:


> Update 10/5/15:
> 
> I received another update via comment from Lyft on their FB page (this has been the only way I've received any contact from an actual person). They said the mentor noted my car was too dirty, having stained floors and seats. This car is in use 5 days a week as a Lyft car already, and we now use it for Uber as well. We have the interior shampooed monthly. It's due in another week and a half, I know it isn't showroom perfect, but I'm surprised it was bad enough to fail me. I vacuum it out daily before rides and handle touch-ups to the upholstery with my shampooer between details. These pictures were taken on 10/5/15 at 10:15am. Am I blind or is my car filthy?
> View attachment 14697
> ...


Jealous mentor confirmed  Follow-up through facebook and give them your husbands email. They can see from your husband's ratings and reviews that the car is already doing OK on lyft with a different driver. If you have detailing receipts, send them in together with these photos.
You will be activated, just a bit more patience to clear some BS mentor. Offer for your car to be re-inspected by a different mentor if you have to.


----------



## Lalakjw (Oct 2, 2015)

I got a response from an actual person yesterday (10/05/15)! His name was Logan and he was really friendly and helpful. I sent him pictures of my car and he said it looked fine. He then gave me a link to submit the pictures to the drive team directly and said they should be able to offer advice. I emailed them straight away and have yet to hear back... I mentioned that the car was approved and that my husband is currently driving it 5+ days a week, provided his email for them to verify. Hope it goes through!


----------

